# WiFi booster for home



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have Virgin in an old house and we struggle to get a signal in some rooms, does anyone have a similar issue they have solved, Virgin want £3 per month for a booster, it's new to me so not sure which way to go, or what to buy.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning kev

i used to have a similar problem

then i moved the modem to a more central location (to where i wanted a good signal

i was also shown a way to use an extra modem to spread the signal but that was a little to complicated for me

basically, add a second modem and connect with a lan lead but you will need to log onto the second modem as required

barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are loads of ways to do this Kev. Some are bullet proof but others a complete PIA. It all comes down to how much you want to spend. In a lot of big houses around here (and there are many massive ones) I put in cabling (well not me, a sparky / cabling engineer) and mount these on the ceilings. https://www.4gon.co.uk/ubiquiti-unifi-ac-lr-p-6642.html They are bullet proof and the range is amazing but remember the devices have to talk back. If you dont want to put in cabling then these are consumer level and have great reviews. https://www.broadbandbuyer.com/prod...Xzeoy5EKGsah24GIDllvLu_U9NKo-FOwaAo0REALw_wcB

The latter is probably a self install, the Unifi AC LRs require a bit of software knowledge but nothing too complicated and once in they just work for ever.

The alternative is to start farting about with powerline adaptors that use the house 240v ring main to carry an ethernet single and boost wifi around the home but I hate them with a passion. If I get called to such a situation and I see them I chuck em straight in the bin and install a Unifi system.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

FWIW.
I use one of these, lots of options:-

https://www.pcworldbusiness.co.uk/buy-rent/N117966W?cidp=Froogle&msclkid=fe1ce3ef5051101f400ebf2719d8038a&gclid=CKigvqDy9-ECFZUAGwodZTIBzw&gclsrc=ds

In a bungalow it covers all the rooms and front and rear gardens....it's located in the centre of the property.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Contrary to Barryd’s view I have been using the powerline “plug it into your ring main” system at my house for years. It has worked utterly faultlessly for many years (But thats with UK not French wiring!) 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mee too Andy.
Although I feel Barry might have fallen foul of the old powerline adaptors, I and friends use them to great advantage now they are 500+ mbps transfer.
I can extend my Wi-Fi to my neighbour and any visiting camper.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No idea what speed mine is, but it allows me to stream 4K films from Netflix so it’s clearly pretty quick! 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> FWIW.
> I use one of these, lots of options:-
> 
> https://www.pcworldbusiness.co.uk/buy-rent/N117966W?cidp=Froogle&msclkid=fe1ce3ef5051101f400ebf2719d8038a&gclid=CKigvqDy9-ECFZUAGwodZTIBzw&gclsrc=ds
> ...


That's about the price I think they're worth Ted, we do get a signal in other rooms but it is either very low or keeps dropping out.

What's involved with using one please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barry being a proffessniall IT man will need to have a foolproof system (cos he be a fool)   and can't afford cock-ups and frequent visits, but to be on his level I'd be better off at £3 per month, but thank you for an ex-spurt pinion mate  

The Powerline ones are better valued if they work https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...adapter-kit-av600-twin-pack-10143560-pdt.html good value for a twin pack and 600mbs

PC world one is only 300mbs https://www.pcworldbusiness.co.uk/c...8a&gclid=CKigvqDy9-ECFZUAGwodZTIBzw&gclsrc=ds

Any other options?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That first one from Currys I think is just an ethernet extender Kev. I dont think it broadcasts wifi. Second one is the same or similar to the extender posted by Ted. I think they are a relay so they sit between the dead zone and your router and attempt to relay the signal. 

For twenty quid it might be worth a stab but you can also get powerline adaptors like the Currys one that also transmit wifi. You might pick something up on Ebay cheap enough to try. If they work for you then fine. Its about time house builders put network cabling throughout houses though, maybe they do. I went to a four year old building the other week. Huge and very upmarket holiday rental. Must have been worth seven figures but they had not put any network cabling in and needed a wifi solution. I Quoted them over a grand I think but it would have been cheaper if they had thought to put in the cabling and network sockets during the build and more importantly less mess in what was essentially a palace. I think they decided to go down another route. When their guests cant get online or it breaks at all hours of the day or night I will no doubt get a call.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

See, thats the difference between a professional £1k and mine at €5.
Pair of 500mbps powerline extenders €3 and a Wi-Fi router €2. Mine works.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I took an Ethernet cable through the loft space to a duplicate modem works well and very simple to work.

I have a TPLink but so far it has proved totally useless and a waste of power.

Oh well I must try to sort it out yet again........

But is it worth the bother ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> See, thats the difference between a professional £1k and mine at €5.
> Pair of 500mbps powerline extenders €3 and a Wi-Fi router €2. Mine works.
> 
> Ray.


Yeah but lets face it Ray. If there was an award on here for the member with the most IT problems you would win it by a country mile. 

I only wish you were nearer and a customer on a commercial hourly rate, I could properly retire then within a couple of years. Dont get me wrong, I like it when people buy twenty quid adaptors for large country houses as inevitably you get called to put something in more reliable. Probably fine with just one in a small house.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I maybe play too much Barry.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mesh systems have now come down in price and are most certainly the way to do it. Before mesh systems I was using a combination of powerline adapters and ethernet cabling with wifi extenders. I now have an Orbi system with two satellites and that works very well. Strictly speaking Orbi isn't a mesh system but it works as effectively as any of the others. BT mesh system is also worth looking at.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But does the mesh system give you any more than the old powerline and wi-fi extenders Peter.? 
I try not to just buy for the sake of buying and having the latest (costliest) to do just the same.
My wi-fi coverage is good but my 2G is pathetic and thats where I would like some improvement also my internet speed.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Kev, instead of logging into 'My Hub' I log into 'My Hub_ext'....it's still the same password.
Can't remember the initial instructions but they must have been simple!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The house is solid stone and 100 years old, Virgin hub is in the lounge no easy way to run ethernet cables around the house I'm afraid.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Kev, ours is also solid stone but I can position and line up the sfr modem with doors and window for internal use but still have to use the powerline extenders to get out to the barn or neighbour. Sadly I can't change the supplied sfr modem as it's tied to the free (all inclusive) phone calls.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll think on it a bit, I thought you plugged the "new kit" into the Virgin router via a short lan cable, then plugged something into the mains close by, and it via the mains sent Wifi to another unit plugged in elsewhere.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, basically.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 'ext' (in my link) is plugged into a mains 240v socket where it can connect *via WiFi to the hub*.
The hub is ethernet cable to 'the bosses' PC but my PC, the TV, the phones and laptop are all WiFi connected to the extender.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'll think on it a bit, I thought you plugged the "new kit" into the Virgin router via a short lan cable, then plugged something into the mains close by, and it via the mains sent Wifi to another unit plugged in elsewhere.


Thats the sort of kit you need if your doing it on the "cheap". Teds extender I think doesnt work like that its a relay which may or may not be enough. Your talking about a wifi extender that uses the mains circuit as cabling to get the connection between the device plugged into the hub and the device that then transmits wifi from your dead zone elsewhere in the house. That is I think what you need if your going down the plug in adaptor route. One thing to watch with those is that the sockets are all on the same circuit. Some say it doesnt matter but in my experience it almost always does. Your best bet is probably to get something cheap and cheerful off ebay and if its no good pay an IT expert a grand to come and sort it and throw them in the bin 

Ill have a look.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Something new?

https://consumerbags.com/lp/en/supe...mpaign_id=campaign&campaign_item_id=197203705


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Something like this Kev maybe. Im not recommending it but I think this is what you mean. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-D-Li...sh=item1a62037f91:g:rkkAAOSwqxdb1xuh#viTabs_0

Plug one into a plug socket next to the router and connect a network cable to the router and stick the other one in a 240v socket in the dead zone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Something new?
> 
> https://consumerbags.com/lp/en/supe...mpaign_id=campaign&campaign_item_id=197203705


My speed is really great, it's signal in other parts of the house.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Something new?
> 
> https://consumerbags.com/lp/en/supe...mpaign_id=campaign&campaign_item_id=197203705


Sounds like snake oil to me. The video shows an 8mbps signal being boosted to nearly 100mpbs and that is misleading. Im one room away from my router right now and have a good wifi signal. Whether I plug into it directly with a cable or use the wifi here its going to be about the same, maybe slightly faster with a cable. Best I will get even plugged into the router is 8mbps. Thats all we can get here. Plugging that thing in is not suddenly going to change an 8mbps connection to a 100mbps ever, changing the router wont either as that is as fast as the line can cope because of where we are and the types of lines in place and no fibre available.

These things will of course make a difference to your wifi speed in a dead zone like Kev has but they are nothing new but they still wont give you a faster connection than your broadband speed is at the router. A better router than the standard stuff sent out by your provider is not a bad idea if you have many connecting devices and want to put in decent wifi access points but for most people standard kit is fine.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just come across this three page article explaining exactly what you need to do Kev. It's in the Jan.2019 issue of Computer Active and I have just put one page on here. If you need more just ask. It what I do as well. Sorry Barry.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Just come across this three page article explaining exactly what you need to do Kev. It's in the Jan.2019 issue of Computer Active and I have just put one page on here. If you need more just ask. It what I do as well. Sorry Barry.
> 
> Ray.


But you still need to buy two ethernet powerline adaptors for that Heath Robinson job so you may as well just buy two with wifi already on them. Less stuff to put in the bin later. 

Love the way they say other solutions are expensive when the first one they talk about is less than a hundred quid.  I dunno how anyone makes money on domestic IT stuff anymore. Make em cheap and pile em high maybe.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup Baz. But I pick em up for buttons here and play. Have several sets of Powerline extenders and supplied them to friends who can stream 'borrowed' Netflix. Even have a pair of 13a UK ones. Plus I have several Wi-Fi repeaters again for buttons. Usually €1 each so you can see the fun. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Way too complicated for me, I asked my accounts dept for funds to make an initial purchase, and it was vetoed :crying::crying:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot for €3.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

€3 ???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats €2 for the extenders and €1 for the Wi-Fi.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We don't get those prices here Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think thats what Ray picks them up for at boot sales in France which is odd as the French usually think they can charge double what summat was new for at their boot sales. 

I think those ones I linked to on ebay were twenty quid or something. If they dont work you could just sell them on I guess.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm always being told how cheap everything is in UK.???

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ray's car boot sales are obviously very different from those around here as we have only seen one on offer at an eye-watering price with no guarantee that it would even power up.......

Buy in the U.K. ? Problem is if they are built on a mains plug (as many are) then the plug is UK style three square pins rather than the French two pins and an hole...... which means yet another UK to French adaptor.......

So, that was the reason I did the extra router via Ethernet cable. It was quickish and easy to do and works very well....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I rarely actually buy anything now and just peruse as we have two or more of everything.
Trouble is I see something I already have and pick it up to examine. Next thing I know the haggling has brought it to a price I can't refuse. 
But we find it an enjoyable day out and if it cost us 4 or 5 euros plus maybe chips and a sausage roll, it's cheap.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't do boot sales anymore, got bored with all the peeps selling new crap.


Wouldn't know what's what any way.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Ray's car boot sales are obviously very different from those around here as we have only seen one on offer at an eye-watering price with no guarantee that it would even power up.......
> Buy in the U.K. ? Problem is if they are built on a mains plug (as many are) then the plug is UK style three square pins rather than the French two pins and an hole...... which means yet another UK to French adaptor.......
> So, that was the reason I did the extra router via Ethernet cable. It was quickish and easy to do and works very well....


Agreed Dave but boots up in Normandy have become staple diets to most small villages and the attendance is phenomenal. We have a book that lists just about every boot in Normandy and it's 250 pages with 10 to 12 a page. You see how it's grown here from bugger all 18 years ago.
It's a good source of income for the village and often combined with some fete and holiday event. Beer tents, displays and parades. In fact fete de anything from Bulots, carrots, donkeys, etc. etc.

Sellers have to struggle into the square or field at 6am and sit all day. Anything English like 13a. or qwerty is knock down or binned. Some older French want new price for old tech but younger sellers just want rid as they have just bought the latest. We can often pick up last years tech or even fashion for €2.

Ray.


----------

